# [ODMP] California Highway Patrol, California ~ February 25, 2006



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

A Officer with the California Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on February 25, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18179*


----------

